# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С 8.3 на платформах 8.3.11.3133, 12.1567, 13.1513 вылетает после 10 минут простоя

## Sulta

Добрый вечер, База (Бухгалтерия для Казахстана) после обновления конфигурации с 3.0.21 до 3.0.22.4 и платформы с 8.3.10.2299 до 8.3.11.3133 стала вылетать после 10 минут простоя. На платформах 8.312.1567 и 8.3.13.1513 тоже самое. До обновления работала стабильно несколько лет. Компьютер под управлением ОС win 7 x64 Pro SP 1. Тестирование через chdbfl и конфигуратор, результат не дало. Пробывал выгружать/загружать базу, менять местоположение базы, название папки с базой и в списке 1С, чистить кэш 1С, создавать другого пользователя и в 1С и в ОС, но всё безрезультатно. Сама база не причём, т.к. базу копировал на другую машину, (тоже под ОС win 7 x64 Pro SP 1) и на ней работает без нареканий. Временно проблему решил платформой 8.3.11.3034. С ней все отлично. Но все-таки мучает вопрос, почему с теми платформами такой глюк? Ведь они стоят у многих других моих клиентов вместе с такой же конфигурацией и там все отлично.
Ни каких ошибок, ни логов, ничего нет.

p.s. Все платформы были скачены с этого сайта, все они являются репаками.

----------


## Allander

Возникла такая же проблема. Обновили платформу на нескольких компах до 8.3.13.1513 - стала вылетать на одном компьютере. Строго на одном. Тоже чистил кэш, думал приложение какое-то мешает, но нет. Винда 7х64.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Возникла такая же проблема. Обновили платформу на нескольких компах до 8.3.13.1513 - стала вылетать на одном компьютере. Строго на одном. Тоже чистил кэш, думал приложение какое-то мешает, но нет. Винда 7х64.


Вы почитайте тут: ссылка

----------


## DEMONDDD

Возникла такая же проблема. 
Обновили платформу на сервере 2012 до 8.3.13.1513 и стала вылетать через 10 мин , что делать???

----------


## Allander

Пробовал поставить репак с ручным патчем - вылетает.
Создал нового пользователя винды - вылетает.

Не пробовал только откатить до 8.3.12. Надо попробовать.

----------


## DEMONDDD

> Пробовал поставить репак с ручным патчем - вылетает.
> Создал нового пользователя винды - вылетает.
> 
> Не пробовал только откатить до 8.3.12. Надо попробовать.


я пробовал откатывать 8.3.12.1616 вылетает

----------


## Aba-za.ru

измените имя компьютера - обязательно латинскими буквами

----------

Julia13 (20.01.2019)

----------


## Allander

> измените имя компьютера - обязательно латинскими буквами


Понял, попробую, отпишусь о результатах.

----------


## Allander

Не помогло.

----------


## Aba-za.ru

Была такая ситуация
4 машины в сети, после обновления платформы - 2 машины работали нормально, две через 10 минут схлопывались
Решение: переименовал имя компов в латинице -
базу перенес в корень диска и тоже в латинице
т.е. полностью исключил русские буквы и сократил пути - уже неделю проблем нет
да еще отключил проверку контрагентов но это влияло на постоянное вылетание черных окон

----------

Создание Тьмы (17.11.2019)

----------


## Allander

Про вылетающие черные окна спасибо - жаловалось мне пару человек.

На 1 машине действительно помогло переименование, а на другой в итоге сис.админ снес винду (хр на 10 обновил), поэтому тоже заработало (тут хз что именно помогло).

----------


## Акари

> измените имя компьютера - обязательно латинскими буквами


Спасибо! Мне помогло!

----------


## SH@LUN

*Ситуация аналогичная! Вылетает на двух машинах Lenovo разной модификации, одна из машин является для 1С сервером там и ЗУП  и Бухгалтерия все 3.0, Asus и HP по сети базу юзают без проблем а эти две работают 7-10 мин и не выдавая не какой ошибки, и не в зависимости от того работаешь ты в ней или нет, 7-10 и привет!
И что я только не делал! И оперативку менял 8Гиг и с SSD операционку на HDD ставил туда и обратно и с 13.1513 на более низкие переходил и всю Аптеку перепробовал, все бестолку!*

*ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ????????*:confused:

----------


## SH@LUN

Имена машинам менял, и базы переименовывал, не помогло.

----------


## SH@LUN

До этого стояла 8.3.12.1595 и все работало как только заменили на 8.3.13.1513 пошёл вылет и обратное понижение тоже не помогало

----------


## Serpa

Кто-нибудь нашел решение проблемы?

----------


## koinee

Аналогичная ситуация 1С 8.3.13.1513 вылетает через 10 минут на Windows Server 2008 r2, думаю, что какая то система появилась черного списка у 1С на ломаные платформы, вопрос как обойти открыт.

----------


## serg_n1

> Аналогичная ситуация 1С 8.3.13.1513 вылетает через 10 минут на Windows Server 2008 r2, думаю, что какая то система появилась черного списка у 1С на ломаные платформы, вопрос как обойти открыт.


Пишут что это версия глючная, и пишут про полностью 8.3.13, лучшее ее не ставить или попробейте обновиться до последней версии8.3.13.1690

----------


## SlowFlow

Одна и та же платформа 8.3.13.1690 стоит на разных компах (около 14 компов) и только на одном вылетает каждые 5-10 минут, вышеперечисленные способы не помогли, решил переустановить винду, переустановил, загрузился рабочий стол, всё нормально и комп потух, просто сдох, не включается от слова вообще, черный монитор и в правом углу написано "В2". Когда его воскрешу и поставлю на это железо ещё раз эту платформу и напишу результат! Мне кажется проблема в каком-то софте, ибо 2 компа с одинаковым железом, на одном всё ровно, а на другом вылеты... Позже отпишусь :blush:

----------


## serg_n1

> Одна и та же платформа 8.3.13.1690 стоит на разных компах (около 14 компов) и только на одном вылетает каждые 5-10 минут, вышеперечисленные способы не помогли, решил переустановить винду, переустановил, загрузился рабочий стол, всё нормально и комп потух, просто сдох, не включается от слова вообще, черный монитор и в правом углу написано "В2". Когда его воскрешу и поставлю на это железо ещё раз эту платформу и напишу результат! Мне кажется проблема в каком-то софте, ибо 2 компа с одинаковым железом, на одном всё ровно, а на другом вылеты... Позже отпишусь :blush:


8.3.13.1690 нормально ссебя ведет, смотрите систему

----------


## SlowFlow

> Одна и та же платформа 8.3.13.1690 стоит на разных компах (около 14 компов) и только на одном вылетает каждые 5-10 минут, вышеперечисленные способы не помогли, решил переустановить винду, переустановил, загрузился рабочий стол, всё нормально и комп потух, просто сдох, не включается от слова вообще, черный монитор и в правом углу написано "В2". Когда его воскрешу и поставлю на это железо ещё раз эту платформу и напишу результат! Мне кажется проблема в каком-то софте, ибо 2 компа с одинаковым железом, на одном всё ровно, а на другом вылеты... Позже отпишусь :blush:


*В общем переустановка винды ничего не дала, всё равно вылетает, но... Если у вас Windows х64, то в итоге мне помогло следующее: 
При запуске 1с, при выборе информационной базы, жмём Изменить, потом жмём Далее, потом внизу выбираем разрядность 32 (х86). Так же изменил имя было Kassa, поменял на Sklad1 и всё заработало без вылетов))) может кому поможет* ;)

----------


## SlowFlow

> *В общем переустановка винды ничего не дала, всё равно вылетает, но... Если у вас Windows х64, то в итоге мне помогло следующее: 
> При запуске 1с, при выборе информационной базы, жмём Изменить, потом жмём Далее, потом внизу выбираем разрядность 32 (х86). Так же изменил имя было Kassa, поменял на Sklad1 и всё заработало без вылетов))) может кому поможет* ;)


Извиняюсь за флуд, но не могу отредактировать сообщение. *Изменил имя компьютера с Kassa на Sklad1, а то вдруг кто не правильно поймёт...*

----------


## IxI_JOKER_IxI

После обновления платформы на 8.3.13.1513 стал зависать терминальный сервер на базе виндовс сервер 2008 r2

----------


## rodion1985

Переименование компьютера помогло! Вылетало на новом Windows server 2016 stn. Пользователи входили через PDP.

----------


## Максимильянов

Тоже помогло переименование компьютера, но со второго раза, было сначало TOTO, переименовал в OTOT?не помогло, переименовал в T1O2T3O4, помогло. win7*32.

----------

